# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Ultimo taller de hipnosis antes de verano en A toda Magia

## Jeff

Hola,

Nuevamente estaré actuando en "A toda magia" el  29 y 30 de Abril a las  23H00 e impartiendo mi taller de iniciación a la hipnosis teatral el 30 de Abril y 1º de Mayo ahí mismo en "A toda magia".

Ultimo taller hasta otoño, así que aprovéchalo si te interesa el tema para incluir hipnosis en tu espectáculo o meramente como "reputation maker" entre amigos.

El taller goza de una total recomendación y avalado por los numerosos  magos profesionales y amateur repartido por toda la geografía Española  que han asistido a él y ya están aplicando la hipnosis por doquier con  seriedad, éxito y respeto.

*Cupos muy limitados*, para más información contactar con Kiko del show, el cual es el organizador: 616937370 http://www.atodamagia.com/

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------

